# What sanders are you using?



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

For peeling fascia boards and fast material removal, a Porter Cable 7345 only an older model. Damn thing won't quit! I replace the hook & loop backer pad once or twice per season.








For "general" sanding.....doors, garage door frames, etc., a Porter Cable 390K Best damn sander I've owned! Uses the same 5" hook & loop paper as the 7345. There's a plastic type disk that stops the over-revving and stops the pad from spinning when turned off. It needs to be replaced about once per season. 15 minute job.








I really like the Norton hook & loop paper I either order on-line or buy at the Depot in boxes of 20/25 discs.

For fine finish sanding, I prefer the Ridgid 1/4 sheet sander over my Makita 1/4 sheeter. I've gone through two Porter Cable 1/4 sheeters. Not sure why I've had bad luck with them.








I use the 1/4 sheet stick-on paper.

What are you using?


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Just about the same setup you have. Both orbitals are variable speed. And two quarter sheet palm sanders. All Porter-Cable....when they were still made in the USA. They've made me alot of money over the years so I havent minded taking them in for the occasional maintenance.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

I really like the makita gv5000/10 - I just ordered one of those dust shrouds for it from the paintshaver site. I hope its good, it cost $139.00 which is 50 bucks more then a new sander. I use this sander for wood that's in pretty rough shape. 

Have several orbital sanders. I just buy the cheap ones for 39 bucks, had em all for the most part and it seems after time the motors start to burn out. from dewalts to ridgid's. And I don't use cheap extension chords either.

Pat


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Here's the one I want:










http://www.festoolusa.com/products/rotex-sanders/ro-125-feq-rotex-sander-571536.html


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

bikerboy said:


> Here's the one I want:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Got that one plus Festool's finest sanding random orbit. And 2 porter cable random orbits and one porter cable 1/4 sheet sander. Also have a Fein multimaster with the contour sanding attachment. Great for sanding peeling window on interior windows.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

DeanV said:


> Got that one plus Festool's finest sanding random orbit. And 2 porter cable random orbits and one porter cable 1/4 sheet sander.


How do you like the festool? Is it really worth the money?


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

bikerboy said:


> Here's the one I want:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! I'd be scared to take that on a job because I wouldn't want to scratch it!


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I got it for RRP stuff, but have not used it for that purpose yet. I do like having the dual mode. The direct drive mode is quite powerful. Mainly, I bought into the idea of the complete system to help with dust control. It is nice for shop work. Keeps the sanding table cleaner than no vacuum by far. With the sander running, you really do not hear the vacuum in the back ground. The auto on when you plug into the vacuum is nice. I like the wide variety of sanding disks, which seem reasonable priced compared to the other accessories.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

DeanV said:


> I got it for RRP stuff, but have not used it for that purpose yet. I do like having the dual mode. The direct drive mode is quite powerful. Mainly, I bought into the idea of the complete system to help with dust control. It is nice for shop work. Keeps the sanding table cleaner than no vacuum by far. With the sander running, you really do not hear the vacuum in the back ground. The auto on when you plug into the vacuum is nice. I like the wide variety of sanding disks, which seem reasonable priced compared to the other accessories.


Which one did you go with? http://www.festoolusa.com/products/dust-extractors


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Funny thing about the Fastool is it looks cheap, but I guess it's not.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

DeanV said:


> I got it for RRP stuff, but have not used it for that purpose yet. I do like having the dual mode. The direct drive mode is quite powerful. Mainly, I bought into the idea of the complete system to help with dust control. It is nice for shop work. Keeps the sanding table cleaner than no vacuum by far. With the sander running, you really do not hear the vacuum in the back ground. The auto on when you plug into the vacuum is nice. I like the wide variety of sanding disks, which seem reasonable priced compared to the other accessories.


I didn't know the vac was EPA approved. In fact that was the determining factor in NOT buying a Festool shop vac.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I have the Rotex 125 feq and the ets 125 eq sanders. I have the 33 size vacuum. From my understanding when I bought the vac and coming out of the class, is that if the vacuum is designed from the ground up as a HEPA, as the proper % rating (Festool actually has a higher efficiency than required), it is acceptable. . It is only on these contractor boards that I have seen the idea of a "approved" vac list. I read somewhere the EPA does not test vacuums to certify them for RRP. I also read somewhere that the FEIN vac makes "the list" and that one is not hepa from the ground up. The HEPA filter is an add on after the fact. . . . Why will this stupid board not let me do paragraphs??? I even tried ewing's . trick!!!!!


----------

